# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Ubuntu, la distribution facile à installer

## TheFridge

<p>Lionel Dricot writes in:<br />
<blockquote>We all know that Ubuntu is the OS my mother would use if… oh well, my mother already uses it! And my father too! But one last piece was missing : a real book for the beginner. A complete “hitchhiker’s guide” to Ubuntu, from the installation to Synaptic, with Firefox, Evolution, OpenOffice.org and, of course, the philosophy and the community behind Ubuntu.</p></blockquote>
<p>So three Ubunteros, Benoit Caccinolo, Lionel Dricot (aka Ploum) and Joyce Markoll decided to do something about it, and wrote the new book in French, <a href="http://www.eyrolles.com/Accueil/Livre/9782212116083/">“Ubuntu, la distribution facile à installer”</a>. </p>
<p>You can read more about it on the Ploum’s <a href="http://ploum.frimouvy.org/?2006/01/06/88-ubuntu-le-livre">blog</a> or read his <A href="http://www.editions-vm.com/Interview/Lionel-Dricot/">interview</a> about the book. Of course, it’s all in french mes petits amis. He hopes to see translations available soon…</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## az

Si j'écrivais un livre portant sur l'installation d'Ubuntu avec Espresso, ce ne serait qu'un tout petit dépliant.


If I were to write a book about installing Ubuntu with Espresso, it could only be a small pamphlet...



I'm sure it is a great book and very good for Ubuntu popularity.  I just wanted to pimp how excellent Espresso is, again....

----------


## jpc

Easy to install, but not for my HP G85 USB printer. I got the message "Impression : open print channel failed; will retry in 30 seconds.."

I desintall it, and reinstall it few time, and it is detected as local printer, even twice as G-85 and G. but it cannot print the test page, i rebooted, ans still cannot get the page to print.

In the same time i have the laserjet 4000 on the network working fine with the jetdirect option.

Any idea why ubuntu cannot open the print channel ??

Thanks in advance.

----------


## az

> Any idea why ubuntu cannot open the print channel ??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It should work fine with the HP drivers available.  Please start a new thread in the hardware help section.

----------


## ploum

I announced it before on this forum :
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113783

----------

